# Florida Springs



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

I need suggestions guys. My fiance and I are going camping for a long weekend in Florida. Gonna hit a handful of springs/rivers. Well, its not my first priority, but I definately want to go somewhere that I can sneak in some driftwood/plant/etc hunting. Souvenirs ya know?? 

Anyway, I'm open to suggestions. In fact, I implore you to tell me some good spots.

Thanks in advance,
Blake


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Rainbow River is nice, and it has a good selection of species, but it is overcrowded on weekends. Santa Fe River is nice. You ought to rent a canoe for that one because distances between put ins and take outs are long. There is a very nice tube/snorkel trip down the Ichetucknee. Huge Vallisneria and Sagittaria and wild rice plants. It starts at the Ichetucknee Springs State Park. Bring plenty of sun tan lotion.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The places HeyPK mentioned are great, but do keep in mind, if you're in a state park you're not allowed to remove anything, be it plant or wood out. They will fine you if they catch you.

Check out here for canoeing/kayaking information. There's also a section on springs with pictures and descriptions of them. We have had a lot of rain here in North Florida this year and the rivers - Santa Fe, Suwanee are running high in a lot of areas. You might want to check out with whereever you decide to go on the river height. When higher, it will be harder to find wood, plants etc, because the clarity of the water drops. As far as wood, if you're anywhere near Waldo, Fl, (just north of Gainesville) I can tell you where to go for more wood than you can imagine, dirt cheap. Have a great time.


----------



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I've dove Rainbow river a few times and a few other springs down there but it was before I got into aquaria so I was looking for different things then. I may go back or may go to the Ich for the scenery but I definately want to hit another couple spots that I can collect from.

Bert, if you're talking about Tom's, I will be going by there. I've heard good things.

From your post, and things I've read elsewhere on the net, it seems like the High Springs area is a pretty good central location to start from. I thought of camping at Ginnie Springs because its so accessible and the Sante Fe is right there, but it can just get so crowded. We'll see.

Anyway, keep the suggestions and tid-bits coming.

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, Tom's is the place, more wood than you can imagine, and some petrified wood also.

You might want to check at Blue Springs also on the Santa Fe just a little upstream from the Ginnie Springs group of springs. It's also a private park and has camping and, I think, a lot less crowded. I don't know the level of facilities it has as compared to Ginnie.


----------

